# Does Anyone Feed Merrick?



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been feeding Lady Natures Variety Prairie for about a year and a half now and she's done really well on the high protein food. She's starting to chew her legs again (allergies) so it may be time to switch her to ingredients she's never had before.

Merrick has a buffalo based and trout based food that are high in protien like Prairie is. I know it's a good food, but how big are the kibble pieces? Lady hates the bigger kibbles.

Also, how sloppy is the canned food? I usually add a spoonful of canned to her kibble since I mix pills in with her food. I remember buying a can of Merrick years ago when it first came out and it was mostly gravy. It made her face flithy and I ended up throwing it away.

Any Merrick users out there?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sure there will be others giving you better information-but I had Kosmo on Merrick for a couple months and his poo was really mushy on it. I gave it a chance because I figured it was just the change in food but it never got any better. He's done really well on the rice and lamb canidae and has been on that for quite a while now. 

Good luck!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I feed mine Merrick canned food. I find sometimes the food is mostly gravy, but then sometimes it's very full of chunks. I've been trying out all the different flavors trying to determine which is their favorite. 

We use Solid Gold kibble - sorry.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Marj, I started out feeding Karli the Merrick Puppy Plate and she had such frequent, stinky gas that I switched her to a different food. Yes, the Merrick Puppy Plate canned was messy.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

whatever you do, don't try the Brots'n'Tots. when you open it, there are some brot (is it spelled "brat" though? i should know this....) shaped.... logs? in there LOL. it looks G.R.O.S.S.and buttercup ate it like a trooper, but i know she wasnt a big fan. i was darn near grossed out by looking at it, though. it really looked like (gross-out alert here...) poo in a can. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

thanksgiving day dinner has always been her fave, so i dont know why i insist on changing it so often lol.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I feed Merrick dry ( the Cowboy cook-out) and USED to add a bit of the Merrick canned..but it got so I felt it had more 'gravy' than 'substance' and for the price felt I was paying for too much liquid. ( There was a time a few of the 'flavors' had the 'pate' constincy as opposed to 'gravy' but don't know if that is still the case. I know the one with "Tripe' seemed to be 'thicker but it looked too disgusting to me... I had to toss it ..I couldn't 'deal' with it LOL 
I also found some of the canned flavors even changed in consistancy from time to time... and yes they are 'messy'!
I ended up switching to Wellness for the canned ...it has that 'pate' consistancy and feel a can goes much further.
The dry is NOT like 'tiny-bites', its not huge, but a pretty good sized kibble. 
However ,Marj IF you did find an 'acceptable' kibble for Lady in every way but size you 'could' get out your trusty hammer/mallot and just smash it up in a baggie...I had to do that for years for Missy!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My black lab has food allergies and we feed him Merrick dry cowboy cookout. The kibble isn't too big.... whenever Harry can he steals some and eats it with no problem. We also mix in some Pinnacle duck and sweet potato canned food. It is firm, no gravy... and he really loves it.... we tried to switch him to another food because we had trouble finding the Pinnacle around here, but he wouldn't eat any other food... so we found a pet store that offered to keep it in stock for us.... problem solved. Debbie


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't know if it's the same company..but only the Flossy's.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I used to use the kibbles. They weren't too big. I would say they are average size. Definetly not as big as NB but a little bigger than canidae. Nothing they can't handle though.
As for the canned- I still occassionally buy the canned to mix with her kibble. She's a gravy girl though so it works perfectly for her. Different flavors have different textures. Most of them have a lot of liquid but there are one or two types that I guess are less "sloppy".


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci gets the Chicken pot pie kibble.they are pretty small pieces, however i mix it with my version of Chicken in the pot home made ,or he wont really eat it .


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I fed Pudding Merrick for a while. He tried the Grammy Pot Pie (it's chicken) and the Turducken. He LOVED the chicken but he gets sick of his food after a whle so now he's on a brand called Origen (or something..) It's new and it's made in Canada, and it's suppose to be close to a raw diet. 

Anyway, the kibbles are not very big but not tiny for Merrick. There's also peices of dried vegies in there. Pudding hates to chew big kibbles so I imagine that if it's ok with him, it shouldn't be too big. They also said that you can mix it with warm water for a gravy-ish softer kibbles. Pudding LOVED that but it's very messy... His poo is a bit soft and VERY stinky on Merrick.... and there was a lot of it! Plus his breath was very stinky... But I fed it to him anyway because he's soo picky and it's hard to find a food that he will eat!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just an idea, but google feed stores in your area and go take a visit. They usually have free samples of food all the time. I though have Clifford on Canidae All Life Stages, and his poo is firm now, YEA! :aktion033:


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I feed mine Merrick wet and dry. Since I have four Malts, I have mixed the dry Merrick with dry Innova and dry Canidae. That way, everyone is happy. 

For breakfast and dinner, I will mix the wet with the dry kibble mixture and they love it. The dry stays out all day for snacking. All of my puppies love the Merrick and they are BIG gravy babies.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I feed my other 3 dogs Merrick mixing the Grammy's pot Pie kibble with canned. I found that the Wing A Ling and the kind with thighs in it were mostly gravy. You could probably buy wings & thighs at the grocery store and get the same results for less. I mostly feed them Grammy Pot Pie canned and that has lots of chunky chicken in it. Everybody likes that, but I found when I took Tanner off the low protein and fed him Merrick and the stuff the others get, his ALT went up. Too bad because he sure did like that chunky chicken.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda has been eating the senior. No poop/gas problem. I added some of the adult and he got the gas. He looooves it though.


----------

